# Buying Car



## JTY (Nov 13, 2012)

:confused2:

How does the car registering and insurance work Malaysia ?

Few questions:

1) I have understood that i can buy car without proper working permit, just plain holiday visa. true ?

2) How can i apply for an car insurance if i don't have proper expat status in Malaysia ?

3) Need i register the bought car via some authority ?

4) Is there any annual technical checkup for the car by authorities ?

5) How does the car/road tax work, is it included with the car or is it by the owner

6) Are the license plates part of the car or owner ?


----------



## vcwong (Jun 28, 2011)

This shall depends on what car you're purchasing
1) True
2) When purchasing a car, if road tax is expired, get an insurance agent to insure. Later, bring your insurance copy and car registration card to any post office for the road tax.
3) Yes, Jabatan Pengangkutan Jalanraya (JPJ)
4) Yes (but rarely), mostly applies to heavy duty truck or Van
5) The moment you purchse, if road tax still valid, it's a bonus, if not, you have to renew it.
6) Owner


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Few answers:

1) I have understood that i can buy car without proper working permit, just plain holiday visa. true ? You have to verify with Insurance salesman if they cover your tourist visa- 15/30/60/90 days and if they cover cross border drives

2) How can i apply for an car insurance if i don't have proper expat status in Malaysia ?
Ask the salesman if they will cover third party if they do not offer comprehensive in a driver's case- one needs at least minimum insurance (third party) coverage to drive a car in Malaysia 

3) Need i register the bought car via some authority ?
JPJ

4) Is there any annual technical checkup for the car by authorities ?
No, it depends on individual- if previous owner has a warranty car maintained record booklet you will be fine

5) How does the car/road tax work, is it included with the car or is it by the owner
you might find a car with valid or expired road tax. For former, it is transferable, in latter case you get new 

6) Are the license plates part of the car or owner ?
both- if the previous owner does not want the plates, it comes with the car. If not, you get new (vanity or generic) plates. alternatively, you could ask for new if you did not like the previous plates

However, if you intend to use the car working in Singapore, these are moot points and more rules apply.

Regardless of insurance coverages, those allowed to drive a Malaysian registered car in Singapore: Malaysian or work permit holder or PR or Singaporean working in Malaysia or diplomats. For other cases must bid for COE and vehicle purchase in Singapore. 

Obligations: the vehicle is kept or used outside Singapore for a total period of 6 hours or more everyday and car has a valid insurance certificate and road tax for use on Singapore roads

According to limsimi, 1. Singapore citizens, Permanent Residents (regardless of their place of residence), student pass holder, long term social visit pass holder and residents of Singapore cannot drive a Malaysia-registered car in/into Singapore. 

Singaporeans working and residing in Malaysia who need to make home visits to Singapore occasionally are allowed to drive their Malaysia-registered cars into Singapore on a case-by-case basis, subjected to prior approval from LTA (VEP fees will still apply).

+++ (refer limsimi site )

Hope it helps your decision


----------

